# My latest pens.....



## Ligget (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Folks, here are my latest pens that I want to share with my online family, comments welcome! 

1. Elegant Beauty in black titanium with Rosewood Burl (Gary Max), CA finish.
2. Streamline in chrome with Tru-Stone (R & B Crafts).
3. Streamline in chrome with Tru-Stone (R & B Crafts).
4. Group pic. 






















Thanks for looking!
Mark


----------



## darcisowers (Dec 5, 2009)

the EB is my favorite style pen.  All of them look GREAT!


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow! That burl is just beautiful. Great looking pens Mark.


----------



## el_d (Dec 5, 2009)

Dang Mark, It looks like you photoshopped the shine line on the finish.

 Great set of pens, Excellent finish


----------



## calpens (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful work as always, that burl looks like its on fire!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mark , another stunning group of pens . Your finishes as always are unbelievable !!!


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 6, 2009)

Your finishes always blow me away. Stunning as usual!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 6, 2009)

Holy crap, that rosewood burl is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 6, 2009)

All look awesome!Your finishes are amazing!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful pens Mark . ALL are well turned and finished as always . I really favor the Rosewood Burl . Thanks for sharing friend !


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 6, 2009)

Another great group of pens.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous over here, too. And you have additions. 

I've always like the Streamline pen, as well as the Elegant Beauty.

Nice work, Mark.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 6, 2009)

As always, your pens look Beautiful!  Great photo and finish too!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 6, 2009)

As always great work on all the pens and the photos are great also. I am not a big fan of truestone but you did a nice job on them. The rosewood burl is the prize winner there in my opinion. Great looking blank and nice finish on it. Thanks for showing.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 6, 2009)

Someone needs to teach you how to do a finish, Mark. :tongue:

Nice looking collection.. I love that rosewood


----------



## papaturner (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome group of pens. Love the EB.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 6, 2009)

Mark,  how do I even think about posting a pen on this forum after looking at another group of your flawless pens. Simply beautiful. Russell


----------



## Ligget (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks to all who commented on my work, I really do appreciate them.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't know ANYBODY else that can get a finish like that You are definetely in a league of your own Mark. :biggrin:


----------



## JimMc7 (Dec 6, 2009)

Blank & finish on the EB are absolutely beautiful!  Of course, your CA finish on gosh-awful green pressure treated pine would look good!


----------



## WoodWizard (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are some true Beauties!


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 7, 2009)

Knocked my eyes out! .... great job.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 7, 2009)

I think they should ban you for your finishes! You make the rest of us want to give up! :biggrin: I would be willing to bet you could make a "night" shine! :biggrin:

Beautiful pens. Well done!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 7, 2009)

just beautiful as usual, Mark.


----------



## neubee (Dec 7, 2009)

The burl is beautiful; looks great!


----------



## altaciii (Dec 7, 2009)

Mark, Your finishes never cease to amaze me. Beautiful pens and great fit and finish.


----------



## Seer (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful work and I love the EB kit.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 7, 2009)

I think that Elegant Beauty is fantastic.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 7, 2009)

*Very nice*

The Elegant Beauty is my favorite also.  You do a great finish on your wood pens.  I have tried and tried to get a 'deep' shine and just cant match your workmanship.  I'll keep trying!
Very nice work.


----------



## Bree (Dec 7, 2009)

Fantastic. Nuf said.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! :biggrin:

Best Wishes
Mark


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow...yes, those look super duper Mark!


----------



## CSue (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow!  You've done such an amazing job with these pens.  

Everything I've heard is true.  You do the best finish - hands down.  And of course everything else is done well, too.  I particularly like the rosewood burl!


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 8, 2009)

Missed these the first time around. Appears you did it again. Very nice trio, my friend!!:wink:


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad to see you are keeping busy----the EB looks perfect


----------



## artme (Dec 8, 2009)

Mark, superb workpersonship as always. The rosewood burl is stunning!!!


----------



## Kaspar (Dec 8, 2009)

Stunning, as usual.  Especially that spectacular rosewood EB.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 8, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is the ability to achieve a finish as half as good as Mark can!!!

Fantastic work!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Dec 9, 2009)

Very Nice, as always.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 9, 2009)

Your finishing abilities are top notch. You should put on a clinic dealing with finishing.


----------



## drayman (Dec 10, 2009)

hiya mark, three more stunners as usual. well done.:good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 10, 2009)

Beautifully Done.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 10, 2009)

Great work Mark! Top shelf!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow.  You always make great looking pens.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## thefunkyP (Dec 12, 2009)

How the heck, do you do a finish like that?!?!  I've done a CA finish, but that is a CA FINISH!  Very nice, love the burl.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 13, 2009)

Many thanks for keeping me motivated!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mark,

Your work is always first class and set the bar for us newbies and intermediate pen turners. Your eye for matching a blank to a particular pen set is awesome and your turning skills are quite obvious.

A very sweet trio of pens!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## marelton (Dec 13, 2009)

The Elegant Beauty goes without saying and looks fantastic Mark, but I like the Streamlines. They look very classy and with some nice subtle curves.


----------

